
The new fast.ai research datasets collection, on AWS Open Data - stablemap
http://www.fast.ai/2018/10/16/aws-datasets/
======
jph00
We also have made all of these datasets available as torrents, particularly to
support Chinese practitioners and other places with connection issues. Thanks
to Max Pechyonkin for helping with this.

[http://academictorrents.com/browse.php?search=fastai](http://academictorrents.com/browse.php?search=fastai)

~~~
austinjp
Off-topic, but is academictorrents being spammed by some authors? There are a
lot of single PDFs on there, for which torrents don't seem particularly
necessary. Search for "biofield energy healing" for example.

------
mark_l_watson
Great work, really useful.

It also helps to have pretrained models that you can use as a starting point
for transfer learning. This allows individuals to also do meaningful work.

~~~
jph00
Thanks! Now it's set up it's easy for me to add more datasets, or make
changes, so feedback is most welcome.

